# John Powell's current template



## prodigalson (Feb 26, 2016)

John Powell just posted this pic to his fb page of his current template.

Interesting to see what he's using. Lots of Spitfire and CineSamples it would appear.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm surprised that there isn't more things like ethnic instruments and percussion but a little can go a long way.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 26, 2016)

Is there a way to get that type of view in LogicX or is it a photo just shopped together that way ?


----------



## Vin (Feb 26, 2016)

Interesting, but it would probably be the same if it all was Garritan Pocket Orchestra and Edirol, since it's always replaced with real orchestra in the end 

Nice to see that we like and use the same pianos, though


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 26, 2016)

Nerd heaven! Thanks for posting.


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 26, 2016)

Ah, see - he does what I do.... different artics on different tracks.

What are those #s in brackets, after the track name?


----------



## Flux (Feb 26, 2016)

Has anyone done the math on how much it would cost to own that entire template? lol


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 26, 2016)

Flux said:


> Has anyone done the math on how much it would cost to own that entire template?



USD: $60,980,562.05


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 26, 2016)

RiffWraith said:


> Ah, see - he does what I do.... different artics on different tracks.
> 
> What are those #s in brackets, after the track name?


midi track numbers.


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 26, 2016)

"-by popular demand, here's our Logic Template!
Some tracks are hidden for obvious reasons!"

was not obvious to me. why are some tracks hidden, anyone know?


----------



## whinecellar (Feb 26, 2016)

I'd be interested in seeing how he navigates a template of that size using track stacks. Mine is about 700 tracks and I tried track stacks, but reverted to my previous method of old-school folders with a dedicated screen set for each since there's no quick way to open/close track stacks by key command (I know you can open/close a track stack via key command, but only if you first select the track stack header, which makes it useless IMO)...


----------



## milesito (Feb 26, 2016)

This is great! thanks for posting this, Prodigalson.

Can anyone confirm if the CB Core Tpt Solo Legato is the same recording as the CB Pro Tpt Solo Legato? I.e. will there be phasing or are they actually different trumpets/recordings?

Also, can anyone confirm what the difference could be for the Guo Cello Legato vs. Guo Cello Artic? I thought that the Guo cello was only Legato.

And what is CB horn solo mono versus Horn solo poly? does that just mean he uses the close mic on the mono and pans it versus other room/stereo mic positions for the poly?


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 26, 2016)

The only hidden tracks I see are the missing ones at the start - and they are probably AUXes for grouping, bussing.

The numbers is brackets are normally the midi channel when using the basic method of creating multis. If so it suggests that there are a lot of empty/unused Kontakt channels, or the tracks in this template have been dragged around, which is a bit odd (but it looks like that e.g. piccolo and flute shorts are in the same Kontakt instance but dragged to different track stacks). That would do my nut but I like ORDER!

My take aways - stacked legato strings patches - great idea - I guess you do that with different libs and have big stacks ready to go - hadn't thought of that!
Would like to hear the use of CS HWW run stuff...
I need a Saz - what's the BS Saz ensemble?


----------



## Tatu (Feb 26, 2016)

milesito said:


> Can anyone confirm if the CB Core Tpt Solo Legato is the same recording as the CB Pro Tpt Solo Legato? I.e. will there be phasing or are they actually different trumpets/recordings?
> 
> Also, can anyone confirm what the difference could be for the Guo Cello Legato vs. Guo Cello Artic? I thought that the Guo cello was only Legato.
> 
> And what is CB horn solo mono versus Horn solo poly? does that just mean he uses the close mic on the mono and pans it versus other room/stereo mic positions for the poly?



CB Core & Pro's trumpets are different recordings (core is 1 dynamic layer for legato, Pro more layers and articulations).

Check and compare:
https://cinesamples.com/product/tina-guo-acoustic-cello-legato
https://cinesamples.com/product/tina-guo

CB has both mono and poly modes for legato. Probably uses mono for melodic lines when solo horn is needed and poly for chords with legato. I believe mono is a bit more responsive when it comes to legato, as kontakt has no need to "wait" for it to be legato / single line.


----------



## prodigalson (Feb 26, 2016)

milesito said:


> Also, can anyone confirm what the difference could be for the Guo Cello Legato vs. Guo Cello Artic? I thought that the Guo cello was only Legato.



If memory serves me correctly, the Tina Guo Cello actually was initially only an articulation patch, sustains, shorts etc with no legato. Then there was such a demand for a legato articulation they went back in and recorded one and released it as an update and as a separate legato only library.


----------



## Matt Hawken (Feb 26, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> I'd be interested in seeing how he navigates a template of that size



Look at the size of the 4k monitor behind him here! 



gsilbers said:


> "why are some tracks hidden, anyone know?



Probably project-specific instruments/audio. Would probably break some NDAs.



mc_deli said:


> I need a Saz - what's the BS Saz ensemble?



Possibly this? http://www.bestservice.de/en/acoustic_saz.html


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 26, 2016)

gsilbers said:


> midi track numbers.



You sure? The MIDI track #s appear to be to the left of the track name...


----------



## DJN (Feb 26, 2016)

Mentioned in the comments, Mac 1 for Logic + keys, choir, additional instruments. PC 1 for strings and WWs. PC 2 for brass and percussion. All hosted on Plague Bidule. 

What are the advantages/disadvantages of using Bidule over Vep?


----------



## vrocko (Feb 26, 2016)

RiffWraith said:


> You sure? The MIDI track #s appear to be to the left of the track name...


Those numbers to the right are midi channel numbers.


----------



## whinecellar (Feb 26, 2016)

Matt Hawken said:


> Look at the size of the 4k monitor behind him here!



I just got one of those myself, and it's a game changer for sure. I'll have to watch the video when I get a chance, but skimming it quickly, it doesn't show him doing anything other than talking... does he explain how he navigates his template?


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 26, 2016)

Perhaps it's samples that was made for just him, my guess was choir/voices or stuff "borrowed" from Remote Control days.

Only 2 synths (Omni & Alchemy) from the man that did the Bourne Trilogy.



gsilbers said:


> "-by popular demand, here's our Logic Template!
> Some tracks are hidden for obvious reasons!"
> 
> was not obvious to me. why are some tracks hidden, anyone know?


----------



## Matt Hawken (Feb 26, 2016)

Hey Jim, no, it's just him talking. Great interview though!

You can see him navigating some colossal projects here:  on a different system (two screens). Again, another fun vid for when you've got the time!


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 26, 2016)

vrocko said:


> Those numbers to the right are midi channel numbers.



Ah, got it now - thanks.


----------



## Saxer (Feb 26, 2016)

Looks like track stacks with different midi channels per articulation. So he could work with closed folders just using the header tracks of the instrument and switch through the articulations using ski switcher or something like that.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Feb 26, 2016)

I expected more drums and percussion...


----------



## dhlkid (Feb 26, 2016)

gsilbers said:


> "-by popular demand, here's our Logic Template!
> Some tracks are hidden for obvious reasons!"
> 
> was not obvious to me. why are some tracks hidden, anyone know?



Secret weapon? Possible......


----------



## dhlkid (Feb 26, 2016)

I hope I can see Hans's Cubase template.....hahaha


----------



## kunst91 (Feb 26, 2016)

Anyone know what the A and B means e.g. "Mural Violin 1 A" & "Mural Violin 1 B"?


----------



## dhlkid (Feb 26, 2016)

kunst91 said:


> Anyone know what the A and B means e.g. "Mural Violin 1 A" & "Mural Violin 1 B"?


Fingered or Bowed?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Feb 26, 2016)

kunst91 said:


> Anyone know what the A and B means e.g. "Mural Violin 1 A" & "Mural Violin 1 B"?



Probably just 2 legatos so that he can write divisi in legato.


----------



## kunst91 (Feb 26, 2016)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Probably just 2 legatos so that he can write divisi in legato.



oh yeah that makes sense


----------



## whinecellar (Feb 27, 2016)

I see John's got one of the X-keys boxes... such great little tools. Almost bought one but then TouchOSC came out - still love the idea of real industrial buttons though:

http://xkeys.com/xkeys/xk80.php


----------



## sinkd (Feb 27, 2016)

This is interesting to be sure. Are some of the "SF" tracks the bespoke Spitfire libraries?


----------



## dhlkid (Feb 27, 2016)

It i


sinkd said:


> This is interesting to be sure. Are some of the "SF" tracks the bespoke Spitfire libraries?


It is


----------



## lucor (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm surprised about the lack of custom libraries. Unless those are among the hidden tracks?


----------



## R.Cato (Feb 27, 2016)

lucor said:


> I'm surprised about the lack of custom libraries. Unless those are among the hidden tracks?



I don't think so. There are many custom patches in his template. The hidden patches are most likely project related stuff he is not allowed to show to the public, because it would reveal which film he is currently working on. At least that's my guess.


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 27, 2016)

R.Cato said:


> because it would reveal which film he is currently working on.



He is currently working on *How to Train Your Dragon 3*, and/or *The Story of Ferdinand*. There really aren't any secrets here. You can find this out by using the internet. 

Of course it's possible he is working on something else that is "dark", but not likely.

The hidden tracks (6-67), and 470 plus, are: 1) custom libs he is either not allowed and/or unwilling to disclose, or 2) other libs he does not want anyone to see, for a number of reasons, or 3) he is great at composing, but sucks at Photoshop 

Cheers.


----------



## R.Cato (Feb 27, 2016)

RiffWraith said:


> He is currently working on *How to Train Your Dragon 3*, and/or *The Story of Ferdinand*. There really aren't any secrets here. You can find this out by using the internet.



Yes and maybe his custom library has a patch named "The Death of Hiccup Flute" and that's why he can't show us those patches, because they contain major spoilers....you never know.


----------



## tonaliszt (Feb 27, 2016)

R.Cato said:


> Yes and maybe his custom library has a patch named "The Death of Hiccup Flute" and that's why he can't show us those patches, because they contain major spoilers....you never know.


Or it's just 50 instances of Zebra...


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 27, 2016)

R.Cato said:


> Yes and maybe his custom library has a patch named "The Death of Hiccup Flute" and that's why he can't show us those patches, because they contain major spoilers....you never know.



Yeah - you got a point there.

Cool name for a sample lib, BTW.


----------



## handz (Feb 28, 2016)

WOW that's pretty cool. Wonder why he not use Berlin stuff though


----------



## rottoy (Feb 28, 2016)

That "LSO Pizz Quartet" patch piques my curiousity.


----------



## JPQ (Feb 28, 2016)

Handz: if you talk stuff what i think i dont fully like their timbre in demos maybe similar reason or maybe even this he dont have yet budget buy them. or he dont like work flow. These are clear reasons. i wonder also why there is looks there no VSL stuff.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Feb 29, 2016)

There you have it guys. You can dump your OT and VSL stuff from your drives - it's obviously no good ...


----------



## Saxer (Feb 29, 2016)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> There you have it guys. You can dump your OT and VSL stuff from your drives - it's obviously no good ...


...if you can't handle it


----------



## Altine Jackson (Feb 29, 2016)

JPQ said:


> or maybe even this he dont have yet budget buy them.



I... I don't think that's the reason, JPQ. 

(The other possibilities that you listed are valid though!)


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 29, 2016)

Yeah, I really don't think John Powell is in he category of_ can't afford a few sample libraries.
_
Look - any composer is going to use what they feel comfortable writing with. No composer who's scores are played by a live orchestra, is going to have every artic from every lib available in their template; it's just not feasible. So, the Q is not so much why he does not use Berlin stuff, as it is, why would he - when he has so much other stuff?

Cheers.


----------



## handz (Feb 29, 2016)

I totally understand why he not use VSL...(I rather stop here) 
But OT libraries have some most amazing stuff there is currently and yes, he definitely can afford anything  Of course it is a personal preference, I just awaited he will have at least something from OT there.


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 29, 2016)

handz said:


> But OT libraries have some most amazing stuff there is currently



That's not fact; that's opinion. But remember - he is using libs to compose and to make mockups for the dir. Or maybe his asst. does the latter? In any event, what he has already is more than good enough to do what he needs to - esp being that the samples don't wind up in the film scores. Unless he is layering in some samples? In which case he is going to use what he thinks sounds best, and what blends best/easiest, which is most likely what he has in his template already. ie, he probably doesn't _need_ OT libs - regardless of how good they are.

Cheers.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Feb 29, 2016)

Or he uses whatever he gets for free.


----------



## prodigalson (Feb 29, 2016)

yeah, and its no surprise that he uses a large chunk of Spitfire's catalogue including their private bespoke libraries as I think he was one of the first composers to sign on.


----------



## toddkedwards (Mar 1, 2016)

This might be a stupid question, what Spitfire Libraries is John using? Is it BML?


----------



## prodigalson (Mar 1, 2016)

toddkedwards said:


> This might be a stupid question, what Spitfire Libraries is John using? Is it BML?



Well, if you look at the picture there's clearly some BML mixed in as well as some Albion for Strings etc. But it looks like the bulk of his spitfire stuff is the bespoke stuff. e.g. "SF SS ..." is their bespoke "Symphonic Strings". And I'd imagine the "SF Flute Longs" that isn't BML is also bespoke.


----------



## toddkedwards (Mar 1, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> Well, if you look at the picture there's clearly some BML mixed in as well as some Albion for Strings etc. But it looks like the bulk of his spitfire stuff is the bespoke stuff. e.g. "SF SS ..." is their bespoke "Symphonic Strings". And I'd imagine the "SF Flute Longs" that isn't BML is also bespoke.


@prodigalson Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## JPQ (Mar 2, 2016)

I know even if people is rich he/she must put what they need in order.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 2, 2016)

My guess is that when you are as busy as John Powell and money is not really a factor, commercial or privately recorded, bespoke or you use what gets you a sound you like in as effortless and enjoyable a manner as possible. Great as he is, and he is among the best, that doesn't make his choices the right choices for anyone else.

I had an interesting chat years ago with Charlie Clouser about this. I love this guy and he is who I would like to be if I had more artistic courage  

He told me that while he admired them, he had no interest in trying to sound like Tom Newman and the hardcore "orchestral guys." So he bought great libraries, winnowed them down to sounds/articulations he liked best, and converted them to Logic Pro's EXS24. And then wrote great stuff IMO with that mixed with his synths.

So bottom line, there are lots of ways to skin this particular cat and while it is of course interesting to see a composer's palette. for me that is ALL it is, interesting.

And if JP abandoned all that tomorrow and used GPO exclusively, he would make great music because he is so f'ing brilliant.


----------



## prodigalson (Mar 2, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> you use what gets you a sound you like in as effortless and enjoyable a manner as possible.



Absolutely. It makes sense to me he uses a lot of spitfire since he records so much at AIR Lyndhurst I'm guessing he must just like the sound of the room.

It doesn't necessarily extrapolate to thinking that he believes any other libraries are "inferior" than SF or Cinesamples. I'm guessing he just likes the sound and knows how to use them.


----------



## morphido (Sep 30, 2016)

Nice to see Logic Pro X seems to be his weapon of choice!
Big template!


----------



## anp27 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ah! Me and John Powell actually have something in common! We both color our ensemble strings orange!

And the similarities end there.


----------



## Zookes (Sep 30, 2016)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I'm surprised that there isn't more things like ethnic instruments and percussion but a little can go a long way.


28 is not enough???


----------



## Zookes (Sep 30, 2016)

RiffWraith said:


> USD: $60,980,562.05


Silly.
Few thousands tho, yes.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Sep 30, 2016)

As a huge JP fan - HTTYD and Bourne changed the way I perceive film music - from a small country in Europe I am beyond happy to see our Rhodope at # 327/328/329  
- George


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Oct 1, 2016)

Zookes said:


> 28 is not enough???


I thought it would be more. My template has 3x as many tracks and there are people with many more. But he is using only 2 slaves so he might be being conservative with his template.


----------



## URL (Oct 1, 2016)

Less is more...or


----------

